#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 新手新照片>A< …!!!((請多多指教))

## 呀杰

哇…看到好多美麗的照片呢>w<…真令人開心-w-…

今天我這個新手也放一些照片給大家評鑑><…

我拍得太爛…希望不會傷到大家的眼睛呢  :Mr. Green: 

第一次就先來『花草樹木』













感謝大家欣賞=]

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

很美麗阿                                                                          

不過第二張                                                                          

如果沒有路燈的話會更好                                                                          
(自己覺得)                                                                          

話說我住的附近都沒有甚麼風景可言                                     

都是車子高樓的

----------


## 諾藍

第二張路燈的角度抓好的話別有意境呢~

看了一下全部的照片~

還滿符合這次活動主題呢~

真是可惜沒有投稿~

作品都拍得很好啊~

希望在這邊能讓大家多多交流~

如果有不懂的可以發言詢問~

這邊還有其他很多高手能為你解答呢~

----------


## 呀杰

> 很美麗阿                                                                          
> 
> 不過第二張                                                                          
> 
> 如果沒有路燈的話會更好                                                                          
> (自己覺得)                                                                          
> 
> 話說我住的附近都沒有甚麼風景可言                                     
> 
> 都是車子高樓的


啊啊>A<…還以為有路燈會很好看的說…(垂耳…

呀杰在香港都是這樣子啊XD…很少這些地方XD

----------


## 呀杰

> 第二張路燈的角度抓好的話別有意境呢~
> 
> 看了一下全部的照片~
> 
> 還滿符合這次活動主題呢~
> 
> 真是可惜沒有投稿~
> 
> 作品都拍得很好啊~
> ...


啊啊><…可能是焦距問題吧…

第2張是剛好用到70mm拍的xd…!

我想用應角鏡應該會好很多><…

感謝意見喔=]

我真的不知道有活動這東西XD…

真希望有更多高手可以教一下呀杰呢-w-…(((期待

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

不錯了啦!位置和主要景物都有下到功夫

主要景物都很清晰


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    櫻花?為什麼又是櫻花?櫻花有什麼好看的??(踹

----------


## fwiflof

天啊是微距....好清楚！><
我家的笨相機根本拍不出那樣的照片@@
我覺得路燈很漂亮啊？
很有感覺，雖然如果是我的話不會把它放在正中間...
稍微往左或右邊偏一點應該不會像把畫面直接切一半....
我覺得往右邊較好，可以把天空露出來，壓迫感不會那麼重
不過樹影真是讚的沒話說XDD
一點淺見

----------


## wingwolf

這些照片都非常漂亮呢

前幾幅樹木的枝幹拍得很黑
有種充滿力道的感覺
路燈我感覺挺好的，所謂人工和自然的美麗融合XD~~~

微距大贊！
←超喜歡微距攝影XD
各種花朵非常有活力四射的感覺
綠葉叢中的落葉那副意境很棒^^
露珠也很可愛，特別是最後一幅非常漂亮  :Very Happy:  

都是非常贊的攝影呢
感謝呀傑的分享^^

----------


## 呀杰

> 不錯了啦!位置和主要景物都有下到功夫
> 
> 主要景物都很清晰
> 
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     櫻花?為什麼又是櫻花?櫻花有什麼好看的??(踹


感謝意見xd

那是桃花xd…((((炸…!!!

----------


## 呀杰

> 天啊是微距....好清楚！><
> 我家的笨相機根本拍不出那樣的照片@@
> 我覺得路燈很漂亮啊？
> 很有感覺，雖然如果是我的話不會把它放在正中間...
> 稍微往左或右邊偏一點應該不會像把畫面直接切一半....
> 我覺得往右邊較好，可以把天空露出來，壓迫感不會那麼重
> 不過樹影真是讚的沒話說XDD
> 一點淺見


呀杰沒有那麼有錢買賣marco鏡呢xd…

這只不過是大光圈所型造出的效果…

路燈的照片…樹才是主角喔=]…燈只是配角而已xd…(((被打xd

不過也是要感謝你的意見喔=]…

----------


## 呀杰

> 這些照片都非常漂亮呢
> 
> 前幾幅樹木的枝幹拍得很黑
> 有種充滿力道的感覺
> 路燈我感覺挺好的，所謂人工和自然的美麗融合XD~~~
> 
> 微距大贊！
> ←超喜歡微距攝影XD
> 各種花朵非常有活力四射的感覺
> ...


感謝翼狼的讚賞  :Embarassed:  

葉子那一幅名為(春之秋) :Mr. Green:  

這大多都是用50mm F1.8拍的…(露水…花…桃花…葉子)

而路燈…地上的樹苗…就是借朋友的70-200 F4 IS USM拍的=]…

希望日後大家可以多多交流攝影技巧=]

----------

